# Copy and Pasting a picture,How?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i've copied and pasted text thousands of time BUT i can't seem to comprehend how to copy a picture.

the following picture: would like to copy and place on my homepage:"CORRECTED":http://www.gifs.net/animate/ltbarhg.gif

(thanks to jb for the pic)

any simple instructions for copying and pasting pictures?


----------



## hottesttotty (Dec 12, 2001)

Well, the link you posted must have been from the wrong window, .....BUT....

All you have to do is right click on the image, choose "save picture as", put it in a folder somewhere, and then get it from that folder for your web page. It's as simple as that! You shouldn't use copy/paste for photos on the web, since you will be copying the link to the server where the photo is hosted (in this case you'd be linking to the TSG servers).

Hope this helps!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

yeah, the address you posted above, after you remove the ....... only opens a New Thread in Development forum.

hottesttotty's directions are the route to go, however, be aware that some people consider it theft to take images from their sites without asking first. Most have no problems with this, but just be aware of this fact. some don't even like people linking to their sites.


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

ditto!
nice to ask permission to use a graphic that's not in the public domain (ie from a free download clip art site etc)

and if using on your own site - host the pic there

if you link to the original source THEY end up paying the bandwidth charges - aka bandwidth theft

some sites have scripts that prevent the linking of their images


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

hottest said; 

"All you have to do is right click on the image, choose "save picture as", put it in a folder somewhere, and then get it from that folder for your web page."

ok,i understand how to right click the image,then chose 'save picture as' into a folder. i chose "my pictures folder'


but how do i take the picture from the my pictures's icon in"my folder" and place on to my web page's html page?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

upload the picture to your web space and link to it by putting an image source tag in the html of your page.


```
[IMG alt="Description of your picture"]link_to_your_picture[/IMG]
```


----------



## hottesttotty (Dec 12, 2001)

Shadow pretty well covered the answer to that I think, but if you need more specific info, it would be helpful to know what software you're using to create and/or edit your web pages. For instance, if you're using Front Page, there is another way to get the photo into your web.

Just let us know if you need anything else....Good luck!


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

my web site is looking great with the gif's
(thanks!)

got another question,the following: http://terraserver.homeadvisor.msn....44.7910&ref=P|Skowhegan,+Maine,+United+States

how would i copy and paste that into my web page?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

it's just 12 separate pictures and you put them in a table. just view the source of that page and you can see.

It's the table with the id "image table" it has 12 image sources.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

going to take me a few days,maybe weeks to fiqure that out.

by the way,sometimes the gif picture doesnt show up on my web site,should i be concerned? just a blank with a small x in the upper left hand corner.

here's my site AFTER all the help i have got here(ie use to be a real plain website)http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

you need to go to those image sites and copy the image to your own directory and website - looks like they may be blocking the bandwidth (as they should LOL) when the image tries to load on your page

the ones i sent a while ago were mostly free sites but a good idea to go to the source and check before copying and using them

but definitely link them from your site, not theirs


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I'll get you started.

all you have to do is copy what I did at

http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/sat/sat.htm

and just view the source of that page to see how it's done.

To download the web page and the 12 pictures just click below

http://home.tbbs.net/shadow/sat/sat.zip

Then just do like jbcalg said and upload the 12 pics to your web space, modify the code so that the img src= " " for each pic points to the files on your webspace, then add the code to your page.

I'll leave the example on my web space for a while.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

a million thanks jbcalg,shadow2531,randy,hotts. i "think" i am almost there,about placing the following http://terraserver.homeadvisor.msn....c+United+States ....into my web page.

When i pasted the following into my web page's html and then "preview" my webpage,the picture comes out fine BUT when i then "save" the html. and then use a search engine to open up my website,the picture is blank except for a small "x"

here's my webpage :http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/

________________________________________

________







_____________________________________


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

make a directory named sat on gecities at

http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat

then upload tile1.jpg -tile12.jpg to that directory

then in the source of your webpage you would put the following code.


```
[TABLE]
	[TR]
		[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile1.jpg[/IMG]
[/TD]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile2.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile3.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile4.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile5.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile6.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile7.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile8.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile9.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile10.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD]
[IMG]http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile11.jpg[/IMG][/TD]
[TD]<
img src="http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/sat/tile12.jpg" width=200 height=200 border=0 >[/TD]
	[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Well, I haven't been any help so far, but I believe the problem you are having on that particluar image is because you are linking to it from another site that uses a session history that expires. That means the link you are using would not work. The link you have now is http://us.f208.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Sh...jpg&tnef=&YY=63375&order=down&sort=date&pos=0 which seems to be a link to your Yahoo web mailbox. That will never work for displaying on a site, becuase access to your Yahoo Web mailbox is going to be dependant on p[asswords and sessions. Save whatever skowhegan.jpg is to your hard drive and upload it with the rest of your pages, and update the link accordingly.

As to that image that is made of 12 layers, the one that Shadow is helping you with, why don't you just go back to terraserver, open up that link, and select Download. It will compile the tiled pictures into 1 jpg for you to download, and then upload.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I also took the image you wanted, and just did a screen capture to get it one jpeg, instead of tiled. I have attached that as well.


Since this is not a live feed, but only a saved image of Skowhegan from 97, there is no need to do the work that Shadow has done. If you wanted to link to a live image of Skowhegan, then his method would work, but it's overkill here.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Try this out

give it a few minute to open up. It's a more recent feed on Skowhegan


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

PRESTO!, thanks! i really wanted this picture on my site so bad.

http://www.geocities.com/skowheganresidentsfirst/


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

sharky, you should save that attachment and then upload it to your own site. Linking it to this attachment means that if the attachment is lost, the thread is moved, or the TSG site is down (God Forbid) then your picture will not show up.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks RandyG.

I should have thought of that.

That's a lot easier.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I could never have done what you did, Shadow, so the easy way was my only way!!


----------



## bluesky (Dec 9, 2002)

Ok now, I'm still learning, so take it easy on me. I wanted to be able to put pictures on message boards, etc. and someone told me I had to upload them to a server. So, I got an IP address at atomhost, but I'm still not sure how to upload the pics. Someone also said I needed to download a program that I will upload my pics too, but I don't remember what it was. Any help is greatly appreciated. I mainly want to show pictures of some of the horses I have for sale.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Hi bluesky,

I was taking a look at www.atomhost.com since you mentioned them, and found th following instructionson how to upload your information to the site you have.

CHAPTER THREE - FTP & FETCH INSTRUCTIONS and Yes, you will need an upload, or FTP program, but that link also gives you another link to WS_FTP. I would suggest you use this link instead. It is a free program used to upload files to a website.

Now, to link your image and have it show up in a forum like this, there are 2 options. If the board has set up the use of vB Code, then you can simply use the

```
[IMG]http://www.addressofimage.com/image.jpg[/IMG]
```
 tags to display the image.

If the board you are visiting had not allowed vB code, then you might still be allowed to use html code. in that regard, you would use the same address, but incase it within

```
[IMG]http://www.address of image.com/image.jpg[/IMG]
```
Good luck


----------



## bluesky (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks so much for your help, and I'll let you know how it goes. This board has so much info that it's almost overwhelming, but it's nice to know you have help when needed. Also, it's nice that you don't have to worry about seeing "trash" when you're focusing on getting help. Keep up the good work with a clean board.


----------

